# Ruger American Rimfire rifle/carbine recall, .22 WMR (.22 Mag) and .17 HMR only



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

More details at the link:

Ruger American Rimfire? in .22 WMRF & .17 HMR Product Safety Warning and Recall Notice

Yeah, I know these are not handguns, but a Ruger fan is a Ruger fan, and we're trying to get the word out, so I posted it here in addition to the Long Gun forum.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I don't own one, but I'm still glad you posted this here. I would hope that if anyone becomes aware of a factory recall they announce it.


----------

